# Tons of pics of my horse



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures from Saturday of my appaloosa gelding, Nakai. 


















































































He almost fell here:


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, that is some horse............. So frisky and happy.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

he looks sooooo cheeky!! a right character! fantastic pics by the way!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks all  He is quite the character and a naughty little fellow. He's rather playful; he'll run around like that all day if I let him!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

When I was "younger" we used to play these games with the breeding stallion. They are so sweet and funny when they do that. We only had to clap our hands and he was in for the fun.


----------



## MissHinasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Such a beautiful horse! You have quite a handsome fella there.


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

ive had a few horses mostly rescues my mom couldn't resist. 

good pictures love the first one and the one of him almost falling made me giggle a little.


----------

